# Weekly competition 2010-51



## Mike Hughey (Dec 16, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 U2 R' U R' F2 U' F'
*2. *U2 R F R' F2 U' R2 U2
*3. *F' R U2 F R' F R' U2
*4. *F U F2 R' U R2 U R U2
*5. *U2 F2 R' F U' R2 F U R

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' R U2 F' D F2 R' D L D R2 U L2 B2 D F D U'
*2. *R F' D' L2 D2 R F R' B F' L' B' D2 U L2 B' F' U'
*3. *U F' D' B2 F2 U B2 F' D' U' R' U2 B U R' D2 F U'
*4. *B L2 U2 L B2 R' F2 U B' D2 B D2 F' D' B' R2 B' R'
*5. *U F D L R' D R2 D2 U B2 U L' D' B' F R2 B2 U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *R U' Fw' U' Fw L R U2 R F D2 U F2 Uw' Rw' D F U R D F' Rw F' U Rw' B' Rw' F' R D Uw Rw' R' U' B2 Fw' F L2 F R'
*2. *Uw2 Rw2 B2 Fw' F' Rw R2 Uw2 L' Rw' R2 B D' L B Fw Rw2 Fw' F' U2 Fw2 U F' U2 Rw U2 B Uw' U' Fw' Uw2 U2 Rw B' D' Uw U F' R2 D'
*3. *Fw' D2 R2 U Rw Uw' Rw2 R2 U' B2 Fw' Uw' L' Rw R Uw' U F2 U R F D U2 R D Rw D' U B L Rw2 B2 R' F2 Rw D' R2 U2 L2 D2
*4. *L Uw' Fw2 L2 U Rw R' B' L2 Rw R D F' D' U B Fw D2 B Uw' L2 D R2 B' L D' B' Fw2 Uw2 R2 U2 B2 Fw' R Fw F' D2 B' R D2
*5. *Rw Fw Rw2 R' F L' Rw B' R2 Uw' U L' D' B2 F' U L' Rw Uw2 U2 F' Uw2 R Uw2 U' B' Rw F' R' Fw F2 R' Fw2 F Rw D2 Uw Rw R' Uw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw2 R' D' Rw2 B' Bw' F2 Lw2 D B2 Fw2 F2 Lw2 U2 Rw Fw' Dw2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw Rw2 Dw2 B Uw' U2 Fw2 U2 R' Bw' Uw2 L2 Bw Rw' D2 Dw' U' B' U' Fw' F Dw2 F' Uw Rw' D2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 B' Dw2 Bw' Uw2 Bw' F Lw' D' Rw Fw2 R2 B
*2. *B' Fw Rw Fw' Uw' L B' Fw2 D' Bw F' U2 L' Rw Bw' D U2 F2 D2 R2 F Uw Bw' Fw' R' F' D2 Dw' L Bw U2 R2 Fw2 Lw' Fw Uw2 Fw2 Rw Fw L Lw2 R Bw Fw D2 L2 Dw' U Rw Dw' Bw2 F U' B2 Rw2 Fw' D Dw U' R
*3. *D Dw L2 Lw' Dw2 Lw' Uw2 B U2 Bw U2 L' B' Dw Uw' B2 Lw' R2 D2 Dw' Uw2 L' Uw Bw' Fw2 Lw D2 Bw2 U' B Bw Fw F' Lw' F' D L Fw' L2 R B2 Uw L2 B L2 D2 Dw B2 Lw2 Uw' B2 Bw' Fw' Lw' R Bw F Lw' Uw' U
*4. *Uw' U' F' D Lw Fw L2 Rw' Dw2 B2 D' Uw' U2 Bw Lw' R2 D2 Bw Lw' Rw' B2 R Uw2 Lw' B' Uw' U B Dw' Lw2 Rw' F' D2 Dw U' Fw' D2 Uw' Fw2 F Uw2 F D Fw D R B' Uw' L2 Rw2 Uw' Bw2 Rw2 R2 Dw Uw' F' Uw Bw F'
*5. *D2 Uw' U B D' U B Lw2 Rw' Fw' F2 Lw' Dw2 Rw2 B2 R D2 Rw' R' Dw2 B Dw' U2 F2 L2 B L' F2 Dw' Rw R B F R F2 Uw2 Bw2 U Lw R B' F U2 Rw' U Lw2 Fw Rw' Fw2 Lw' Dw' U' B' F' L' Rw' Bw' F2 L2 R

*6x6x6*
*1. *B2 F2 2L' 2U2 3F F R' 3F' 2L R2 B' D' B' 2U' L' 2B2 L2 2F' U2 R' D 3U 3F' 3U 2F2 2U' U' 2F 2D' 2B 2F2 U L 3R D' 3R2 3F2 R' D2 2D' 3U 2B L2 2F2 2D2 2U' 2L 3F2 3R 3F 2F2 2L' 3U U' 2L2 2R 2B2 F2 2U 2L D2 2D U' 2F' 2D 3U R2 B' 2L F2 D2 2L2 2B' 2F2 3R 2U' B' 2R B2 2L2
*2. *3R2 2R R 3F2 2F' 2D2 3U' B2 2F2 R' 2F 2D2 2U2 2L2 2D 3U2 2F 2D 3F' 2R2 2B2 R' B R 3U' 2R2 B' 2U' L2 2L2 2B2 3F2 D2 R B2 3R 2D2 F' 2U' 3F R' 2F D' 2D 3U U 2L' 3R 2F 2L F 3U2 2U 3F 2D2 B F 3U' 3R 2R2 2U' R' D2 B 2U2 U2 2R2 U2 L 3U2 L2 2L 2B' 3U2 2F' F' D2 2L' D' 2R2
*3. *B' 3F2 D' 2U' 2B2 D2 L' F' 2U U2 2L 2B' 3U2 2F U2 L2 3F' 2D 3U2 2B 2L2 3U' 2R2 B' D B' 2B2 R B 2L2 2B2 2F' R2 U2 F 2L2 B' 3F2 2L' 2D' 3F' 2F2 F' 2U2 F D 2B' 3U B 3F 2D' 3U 3R 3F' 2F 2L R U2 2L' 3F' 2U' U 2L' 2R R2 3U2 B' R2 2B2 2D L' 2L2 2B 3U 2F' 2L 3R' D 2U2 3F
*4. *2D 2F2 F' 2D' 3U 2U2 U' 3F2 3R2 3U2 L' U' 2B' 2D 2F' 2R D2 2U U' L 2D 3U2 2L' 2B R' 2B L' B' 2F2 L2 2L' R' 2U' 3R' U' R2 2B2 2F 2L 2R2 3F' 3R 2U B 2L 2R2 2D F2 3R B2 3F2 F 2R U' B2 2R' D2 F2 2L2 R2 2B' 2U' 2B' 2L2 3R2 D 3U' B2 2L2 3U U2 L2 U2 3F D' 3F2 2F' F 2L2 3R
*5. *3U R2 2B' F D L2 R' B' 2B 2R' 2B U' B 2R' 2B' 3F 3U' U2 2F' F L 3U 2F 2U2 2B' 2F' 2D2 2B2 L2 3R' D2 U2 2B 3F2 D' B2 2B' 3F U' 3F 2F2 3U 2B2 3F F U' L' 2D 2B 2F2 F2 3U' L2 D 2U' 2F' F2 D' F' 2U2 U2 2B' 2U 2B' 2R R 2B' 2D 3U B 3U U' L2 2F' 2L D B' L' D' 3U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L2 3L' 3D2 3U2 2U' U2 3B' 3U 2U' 3L' 3B 2F L2 3F' 2L' 3B2 F2 D U' 3L' B2 2U' U L 3L 2F' 2L2 3L 3R2 R2 2D' B' 2R 3U' 3L D2 3U 3R 2R2 B' 2D2 3L2 2R2 D2 F2 U' B2 2L2 U 2R 2D2 3U 3B 2R' 2D 3U 3R2 3B2 3F' U 2R2 3D' 3B' 2R 2B 3F 3R 2D2 2U' 3R R2 2D2 L2 3R R' F2 2U2 U' 2R B2 D 2F' F' U 3B' F2 2L 3D2 3U' 2F' U2 3L 2D 3R U' 2B 3L' R' 2D' 3D
*2. *2F' 3L 2D 3U2 2L2 2F' D2 2F' F 2U' 3L' 3D2 2B' U' F2 2R' 2D R' 3U F2 R' 2U L2 B 3D 3B' 2L' 3L' 3F' L2 F 3R R 2D 3U2 U R2 B' F' L' 2R2 R 3F' 2D 3B2 D' 2D' 2L2 3L2 3R 2R' 2D2 3L2 2R2 3F D2 3D2 2U B2 3R2 F 3R R' 3F' F 2D 3U 3L' D 2U' 2R 3F 3L 2U' 3R' B2 3R2 3D2 2B' 3B 2D 2F F' 3D2 3U2 2L 2D' 3R2 B2 D2 3F2 D2 2U2 L U 2L' 3R' B2 2B 2R
*3. *3U' 2R2 2D2 2R D' 2B' 3B' 2F2 L' 2L2 R' D 3R 2R' U2 3R2 3U 3F F' R2 3U 2L2 B2 2B' F2 2R' 2F F 2U B2 3B 3L2 2U 2B' 3R' 2D 2B2 2L' 2R' D' 3D' 3U' L2 3B2 L 2D' 3B2 F' 3U' U' 2L 3R 2R 3U2 U2 3F 2L2 3U2 2R' 2U' 3B2 L 2F 2U 2L' 3U B 2B' 3F 2L' 3D B' 2F D2 2F 3L' 3B2 2D2 3D 2R B2 2U 2L' R' 3U2 2U2 U2 F' 2L2 3B 2L B 3F2 D 2D 3L2 2U 2R R2 3D2
*4. *3F' 2D2 3D 3U' L 3L' 2B 3D2 2L' 3D 3L2 2R' 3B2 2L' 3L' R 3D' F 2D2 U2 2B' 3F' 2F' R2 3U' 2B2 3R' F' U 3L2 2F F D' 3L 3U' 2R' 3B' 3R' 2D' 2F' 2U' U' B2 3L2 2B2 R' B' F 3L 3R' D2 2D2 3U' R 3D2 2U2 3R2 R 2D 3D 2U B F' 3R 2R' R2 2U 3B2 2L B 3B2 2F L2 2U2 L' 2R2 3F 2L 3L2 3R 2D 2U2 F2 2R2 2F L' 3R2 R 2F' L2 2L2 3L2 2R 2F 3L2 3F2 L' 2L2 3U' F2
*5. *3U B2 2B2 F 2L' 2D' 3D B2 3L2 U2 2B 2L2 2R2 2B' 3L2 2R 2F' 2R 3U' 2R 2D' 3U 2U' U' 2L 3R' 2R2 3B U' F' 3D' 3L2 R2 U2 3R2 3U2 2L' R' 2B2 3L' 3D2 2F 3U B2 2D2 2L2 2U 3R' D 3U2 3R' R' D2 B 2U' B' 3F 2R F' 2R 3D' 3U L2 2F' 3D' 3F2 2L 3D L' R 3U U' 2R2 2U 2R R2 3U2 3B' 2D' R 3D 3B' 2F' R D 3R' 3F' 3R 3D' 2U2 3F 2F F 3R R' F' 2U U' 2F2 2D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F2 U R' U2 F R U'
*2. *F' U' R2 F U F2 U F2
*3. *R2 U R' U R' U R' F R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R' D L' D F' D' R' B' D' R' U' R F2 L2 U' F' R'
*2. *D2 B2 F2 R F' U B2 U F' D2 B' U R F' L' D' B U'
*3. *U L2 R' U2 F' D2 F' L R B R2 F' L2 R2 F2 U' R' U2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 D B2 F' Rw' Fw U2 F U' R2 U Rw' Uw' U2 B2 R2 F D2 Uw' U' Rw2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 R D2 Rw2 Fw' F Uw' B2 Uw Fw R' U2 Fw F2 Uw' Fw' Rw'
*2. *Rw2 U' Rw' B Uw B R U F Rw' D2 B2 R' Uw L Uw2 R D L' R2 F' U B U' F2 R2 Fw' F Uw2 F' L Rw2 R2 D' L R U' L Rw2 U
*3. *D2 U' Fw' U' F2 Rw2 B' F Uw B' Uw Fw2 L' Fw2 D Uw2 L B2 U' R' Fw2 F2 L' B' F U' L Rw2 D R B Fw2 U L' D U Rw2 R2 Fw' D2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw' U' B2 Bw Fw' L2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 Fw L2 Bw' R2 F Lw Dw' Fw' Uw' Fw Lw' D2 Uw2 Rw D' R U' B Fw L' D' Dw Uw' B Bw2 Rw' R2 U Lw' Fw2 U2 Rw Fw2 Lw' F Dw2 B Bw' R2 U2 Bw' D2 Dw2 Uw B2 Bw Fw Rw2 Uw F2 R'
*2. *D U Bw2 D Dw' F2 Lw2 Dw2 U B' L' B' Rw' R Fw Rw B' D2 Lw B2 Fw' Lw' Uw' Bw L2 Fw2 D2 Dw' R' Bw' Fw' R' Dw' Uw' Rw Uw2 L' B2 F' Uw' U R' Bw L D Dw Fw L Uw' F' Uw' U2 L2 Dw Uw' Fw Dw' U Lw' Uw
*3. *Uw2 B Dw2 Rw' Uw2 Bw' D2 Lw D Rw' F D' Uw2 Bw' F Uw L2 Bw' D' L' R2 U2 B' Rw' Fw' Dw2 Lw Uw Fw2 Rw' Dw' Rw D Bw' Lw' U Fw2 R U Fw' Rw B2 F L Rw2 Bw2 Uw' R' Bw' D' B' Rw B' Fw F2 Rw' B2 L' D U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F D F' R B R' U' R' B' L2 B' D L U F2 R2 D' L2
*2. *B2 D B2 D B D F2 D F' L2 R' D2 L2 D2 F2 U B2
*3. *B D2 U' B' L' D2 F' L' F2 D R B' L' R' D F R D'
*4. *D' B F' R B' L D2 F' D L2 R' B L' U2 B' U' F' U
*5. *D L' U R' B2 D' F' U F U R F' D' B' U' F' U2 F'
*6. *B U B2 U' B' L D B F' D' F U' B F2 L' F2 L2 D
*7. *F' L' U' F' D B D R F L2 D' B2 L2 D U L D' F'
*8. *B D2 B R2 B' R2 F2 L R F' L' D L2 U' L U B U
*9. *B2 R B' F D' L B' D' L D' L' F2 R F2 R B2 L2 R'
*10. *U L R B2 R2 D' L F' R' B D B' R U F U' R2 U'
*11. *R F' U' L D' B' U' L' U' L2 B' L U R D' F' R'
*12. *F2 D L' B2 L B' U L2 F' L' B D' R2 F' L F U'
*13. *U' F L' U' R' D' B2 U B2 U' F R2 D2 U B F U'
*14. *L B2 L F D' R D2 B' D2 B2 R2 D B' R2 D' L' R2 U'
*15. *D U2 L' D U R' B2 R' F D U2 R U2 B D' L' B' U2
*16. *L B' D2 B D L2 D L U' B' R' F2 L2 D L' B R
*17. *R' D2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 B' D2 U2 R' D2 F U2 R F'
*18. *R' D2 B2 U L2 R' F U' L' B2 L2 F L2 U B' U' F2 R2
*19. *L2 B2 D2 U' F2 D' F D' B' D2 L2 B2 R F D' B D2 R'
*20. *L R' B D L2 F' D' U R2 U' B R D2 L' U B R U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B D2 U F2 D B' L U R U2 F' R2 B2 R U2 B' L U
*2. *R U' R D' B D B2 F' D U' B2 L D2 R F' U' R2
*3. *F2 L2 F2 D' U B L2 R' U' R' U2 R B L' F2 U' F' D
*4. *D L' R' D2 R' U L U R B' R' D B' L D B R U'
*5. *R U F L U' L D2 L U B' D R2 B2 D2 L' B L' D2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 U R U' B2 U' F' L D' B F2 D2 B F' R' U' L' U'
*2. *B2 L2 F' D' R' U L U F L D F U2 L D2 U2 L
*3. *U' F' U L' D F L' R' B2 F' U R D' B' F' L U R'
*4. *D F2 R2 U L2 U' F' D' L B F' L F D' U R2 F' U'
*5. *D2 B2 U L U R F2 U' L2 D2 R' B R' U F L' F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 D L2 R B' L2 D' F L B' U' R' B2 D2 B' R' F'
*2. *D' U F' U R B2 U R' U L F R2 D' B L' B' D' R
*3. *L2 D2 R2 U2 B' R' U2 R' F' L' D B' L F L2 F R' U
*4. *D F' L' D2 U F' L' R' F D' R2 B U B U' L' U R'
*5. *F' U R' B' R' F' D' R2 U' F2 D2 B2 F' R' B L' B' F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L' U' R F2 D' U2 L U2 B2 R' B F2 L' D' R' U' R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U' F U2 R U R F' R
*3. *R2 D R' U2 F R2 F D2 L2 U2 R' F' U L' F U2 B U'
*4. *U L R B2 F2 L' D Uw' Rw2 Uw2 U' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 F' D2 Uw2 U2 R F U' Rw2 R2 U2 R2 D2 Fw2 D2 L D Uw2 Fw' Uw2 U Rw' Uw2 L2 Fw Rw R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F R' U R' U R2 F' R' F2
*3. *F D' F2 L B' L U' B' F2 R' B R2 D2 B2 U B D U
*4. *Uw2 Fw U Fw' U L U' B U' R F2 U R2 Uw' U R' B2 Rw D Uw2 U R2 F D2 U' B F' U F' U B2 Fw' Uw' R' D Uw' Rw' Uw' B' D
*5. *Dw' U B F' Rw2 B2 Bw' F R Dw F' Lw2 R2 B2 Fw' F' Rw' Dw' L2 Rw R B2 L' Dw2 L2 R2 D2 U2 Bw' U' L Rw' Uw U2 F R U Lw' D F2 D Uw' L' Lw' Rw2 F2 Lw' D U2 Fw' Dw' U' Fw L Lw' D2 R' U' Fw U2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=6 / dUdU u=3,d=5 / ddUU u=3,d=-5 / UdUd u=-4,d=2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-2 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=6 / dUdU u=4,d=-1 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=-2,d=5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=4 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=3 / dUdU u=1,d=0 / ddUU u=-1,d=5 / UdUd u=5,d=6 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=3 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=3 / ddUU u=-5,d=3 / UdUd u=4,d=-1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=1 / Uddd
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=-4 / dUdU u=-5,d=0 / ddUU u=-3,d=5 / UdUd u=0,d=-4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=6 / UdUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L' B L' U' L' U l r b'
*2. *R L B R' U L' R' U l' b' u
*3. *L' R U' B L U R L' r' u'
*4. *B U R' U B L R B' r' b
*5. *R' U L' U' B U R l b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(3,-1) (0,4) (-3,0) (3,5) (0,1) (4,1) (6,5) (3,4) (0,2) (3,0) (6,0) (6,0) (1,4) (2,5) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,4) (0,0)
*2. *(1,2) (-3,3) (-3,0) (6,0) (0,1) (3,0) (5,0) (-3,0) (0,5) (3,0) (6,0) (2,1) (2,1) (0,4) (0,5) (0,4) (-4,2) (-2,0) (0,0)
*3. *(1,2) (0,3) (-4,1) (0,4) (-2,3) (-3,2) (0,1) (0,2) (6,0) (-2,0) (-4,0) (6,0) (0,4) (6,0) (5,0) (0,3) (-5,4) (6,0) (0,0)
*4. *(6,6) (3,0) (1,0) (-2,3) (0,2) (-4,5) (0,4) (0,2) (-2,2) (0,2) (0,1) (0,3) (-2,3) (5,5) (-3,1) (0,3) (0,2) (0,0)
*5. *(0,-4) (0,6) (-2,4) (-3,3) (6,5) (0,3) (0,3) (0,2) (0,1) (6,1) (-1,2) (-2,0) (6,2) (1,2) (-1,2) (-2,4) (0,0)


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 16, 2010)

*2x2:* 7.82, (9.19), (6.32), 7.12, 7.26 = 7.40
*3x3:* (16.95), (13.43), 13.85, 13.77, 16.11 = 14.58
*4x4:* 1:38.07, 1:34.15, (1:21.59), (1:44.22), 1:26.00 = 1:32.74
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = 2:21.77
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = 4:36.16
*3x3 OH:* (32.15), 23.59, (22.61), 23.68, 22.69 = 23.32
_Comment: PLL skip on the third, pb average._
*Pyraminx:* (16.71+), 11.47, 14.46, (9.20), 12.69 = 12.87 
*Clock:* (24.43), 18.30, (17.49), 21.13, 18.38 = 19.27

*2x2 BLD:* 26.84, 23.31, DNF = 23.31
_Comment: would've been faster if I thought of decent comms, this is good for me though._
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 1:43.81 = 1:43.81 _*sigh*_
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, 8:49.69, DNF = 8:49.69
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
_Comment: 3 central edges on the second and 2 +-centers on the third :confused:_
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 11/12 in 53:30.48 = 10 points


----------



## aronpm (Dec 16, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 8.51, (5.56), 6.86, (10.02), 7.57 = 7.64
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(4:14.72), DNF(4:05.65), 3:09.16 = 3:09.16
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 6/7 = 5 points in 13:29.58


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 16, 2010)

2x2: 2.61, 2.92, 3.60, 2.84, 2.45 = 2.79
3x3: 10.87, 9.89, 9.92, 9.92, 9.59 = 9.91
4x4: 47.72, 46.28, 48.54, 45.37, 44.95 = 46.46 - so few parities.. avg didn't feel that fast.. 
5x5: 1:33.62, 1:30.63, 1:29.92, 1:40.71, 1:25.58 = 1:31.39
6x6: 2:43.41, 2:58.58, 2:47.13, 2:47.31, 2:30.84 = 2:45.95
7x7: 4:28.82, 4:38.35, 4:46.93, 4:49.47, 4:40.32 = 4:41.87
2x2 BLD: 11.88+, 27.71, 17.22+ = 11.88
3x3 BLD: 1:11.36, 1:18.00, 1:07.54 = 1:07.54 - So much 4BLD practice makes 3BLD a lot easier! 
4x4 BLD: 8:52.97, DNF (7:50), 7:46.23 = 7:46.23 - Sub-8 nl!  (I appear to have chosen the wrong (worse) orientation, that's how my solve was non-lucky)
5x5 BLD: 26:35.94, DNF (25:51), DNF (20:53) = 26:35.94 - 3rd one was only off by a 3-cycle wing edges :'(
Multi BLD: 5/5 28:40 - Yes!! First time I solved 5/5 
3x3 OH: 20.03, 20.12, 19.96, 20.25, 18.75 = 20.04
3x3 WF: 1:42.51, 1:31.11, 1:32.90, 1:28.74, 1:45.65 = 1:35.51
3x3 MTS: 1:02.45, 56.78, 1:06.13, 1:01.02, 56.42 = 1:00.08
2-4 relay: 1:04.81
2-5 relay: 2:39.61
Magic: 1.34, 1.33, 1.33, 1.75, 1.63 = 1.43
Master Magic: 3.91, 3.84, 3.79, 4.31, 4.01 = 3.92
Clock: 10.05, 10.18, 8.62, 9.03, 10.24 = 9.75
Megaminx: 56.80, 52.36, 54.14, 56.27, 51.10 = 54.26
Pyraminx: 3.79, 4.42, 5.46, 3.75, 5.01 = 4.41
Square-1: 22.84, 16.77, 17.23, 22.09, 21.00 = 20.11

FMC: 36



Spoiler



Scramble: L' U' R F2 D' U2 L U2 B2 R' B F2 L' D' R' U' R2
Solution: R' F R F B' R' F2 L2 B L' B D' B2 L' D B' L' D F' D' L' F L' F' L2 F D F' D' B D F D' B' L2 B (36)

Premove B
2x2x2: R' F R F B' R' F2 (7)
F2L-1: L2 B L' B D' B2 L' D B' (16)
F2L: L' D F' D' *F *(21)
Leave 3 corners: *F'* L' F L' F' L2 F (28)
L3C: D F' D' B D F D' B' L2 (37) 
2 moves cancel.

I'm kinda bummed that I couldn't find a better solution on this scramble.. but 36 is OK.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 16, 2010)

2x2: 2.83 2.73 2.66 3.99 2.90 = 2.82
3x3: 8.74 9.03 10.04 9.82 11.41 = 9.63
4x4: 55.86 52.45 53.41 54.98 48.69 = 53.61
5x5: 1:40.85 1:47.42 1:44.41 1:35.48, 1:29.09
6x6: 3:18.60 3:40.29 4:25.98 3:50.38 3:36.19
2x2 BLD: 38.16 52.33 41.61 = 38.16
3x3 BLD: 2:58.74 3:05.55 DNF = 2:58.74
Multi BLD: DNF - Failed to start the timer. 
3x3 OH: 17.93 15.19 15.70 16.24 15.50 = 15.81
3x3 WF: 2:54.85 3:02.71 3:03.81 2:54.10 2:53:00
3x3 MTS: 1:18.98 1:12.95 1:09.75 1:21.16 1:16.27
2-4 relay: 59.61
2-5 relay: 2:51.30
Clock: 12.30, 10.82, 11.78, 10.41 = 11.63
Megaminx: 1:33.42, 1:47.66, 1:58.47, 1:31.33, 2:07.65 = 1:46.52
Pyraminx: 3.62 6.17 5.29 5.01 8.35 = 5.49
Square-1: 22.74, 15.70, 27.56, 23.45, 22.65 = 22.95

FMC: 41


Spoiler



scramble: L' U' R F2 D' U2 L U2 B2 R' B F2 L' D' R' U' R2

X-cross: B' F2 R' F U' F' U (7)
F2L: D' L' D L' D L' D' L' D' L' D U' L' U L B L' B' (25)
OLL: x2 z F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (34)
PLL: y' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 (43)
2 move cancel



New BLD PB. Decided to do 2x2BLD with Old Pochmann to improve my corners on 3x3BLD.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 16, 2010)

2x2: 4.02, 2.40, (1.89), 4.10, (4.45) = 3.50
3x3: (13.50), (10.03), 10.89, 12.21, 10.34 = 11.15
4x4: 45.91+, 51.73, 46.50, (52.79), (42.77) = 48.05
5x5: 1:32.20, (1:28.90), 1:37.51, 1:36.26, (1:37.77) = 1:35.32
7x7: 5:09.82, 5:46.97, DNSy, DNSy, DNSy
2x2 BLD: 19.81, 19.43, DNF = 19.43
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
4x4 BLD: 16:46.83, DNF, 11:20.56 = 11:20.56
Multi BLD: 2/4 in 21:46.06
3x3 OH: 21.01, 14.47+, 17.33, (14.21), (22.82) = 17.60
3x3 WF:
3x3 MTS:
2-4 relay: 1:10.81
2-5 relay: 2:56.97
Magic:
Master Magic: 3.06, 2.88, (4.38), (2.86), 3.63 = 3.19
Clock:
Megaminx: 1:49.09, 1:54.99, 1:45.99, (DNF), (1:32.70) = 1:50.02
Pyraminx: 8.53, 8.11, (9.40), (7.28), 8.14 = 8.26
Square-1: 31.78, (37.41), 37.25, 33.92, (30.73) = 34.32

FMC: 38


Spoiler



Scramble: L' U' R F2 D' U2 L U2 B2 R' B F2 L' D' R' U' R2 (17)
Solution: z B' F2 D' F R' F' R L' U' L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F' L' F U B U B' U2 R' U2 R y R' U' R U' R' U R U R B' R' B U2 (38)
z B' F2 D' (3/3) cross
F R' F' R (4/7) 1st pair
L' U' L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F' L' F (10/17) 2nd + 3rd pair
U B U B' U2 R' U2 R (8/25) finish F2L
y R' U' R U' R' U R U R B' R' B (12/37) OLL
U2 (1/38) PLL (skip)

Probably the most boring FMC solution I've ever had  Pretty much straightforward CFOP :/
I also had a 39 move backup solution which I found in 5 minutes. That one was pretty cool with ALOT of cancelations and COLL + EPLL . If I had had more time, I would have found something like 35 but I only had 1 minute left so I didn't bother with trying to write it down.
Not really happy with the solution but I can always live with sub-40 .

PS: I also found a 32 mover minus two flipped edges :/



4x4 BLD was sick! . Such a good scramble!
PB by 3 minutes  Sub-6 memo :tu.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 16, 2010)

*3x3* : 10.71, 9.98, (11.75), 9.66, (9.39) = 10.11

*2x2* : (4.61), 4.19, 3.49, 4.13, (2.83) = 3.93

*3x3 OH* : 17.78, 18.97, 18.56, (19.80), (17.65) = 18.44

*4x4* : 42.01, 40.12, (36.81), 38.96, (48.31) = 40.36

*5x5* : (1:59.54+), 1:46.11, 1:51.07, (1:38.60), 1:42.06 = 1:46.41

*3x3 BLD* : 1:42.62, DNF(1:32.97), DNF(2.40) = 1:42.62

*2x2 BLD* : 32.37+, DNF(14.28), 21.13 = 21.13

*7x7* : (7:23.04), 6:42.16, 6:08.14, (6:02.03), 6:27.33 = 6:25.87


----------



## irontwig (Dec 16, 2010)

FMC: 28 moves


Spoiler



_B L R2 B R U2 B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 L U D R' B2 R D L' R D F D' F' R' D'_

B L R2 B R U.L U [Pseudo-2x2x3+pair]
D R' B2 R D L' [F2L missing one corner]
R D F D' F' R' D' [Leaving three corners]

At dot U B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 (1 move cancel)

lolqtm


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 16, 2010)

Shortey said:


> FMC: 41
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



That's a 43 move solution since you didn't say which two moves cancelled.
I know that you meant the first two moves of the A-Perm but you can't just say "2 moves cancel" and assume we know which two. (I think, you just forgot to say it though).


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Dec 16, 2010)

*2x2x2 *: 6.74 , 5.22 , (5.08) , (8.06) , 6.32 = 6.11 
*3x3x3 *: 17.33 , (14.87) , 16.55 , (18.62) , 16.95 = 16.94
*4x4x4 *: 54.44 , (1:02.94) , (52.64) , 56.54 , 53.76 = 54.91 
*5x5x5 *: (2:15.64) , 1:59.97 , (1:53.22) , 2:10.75 , 1:54.97 =2:01.90 
*6x6x6 *: 3:52.06 , (3:48.09) , 4:06.76 , (5:09.17) , 4:21.21 =
*7x7x7 *
*2x2x2 Blindfolded *: 1:28.67 , 58.62 , DNF = 58.62
*3x3x3 Blindfolded *: DNF , 4:00.38 , DNS = 4:00.38 
*3x3x3 One Handed *:39.64 , (32.56) , 45.59 , 1:03.25 , (1:08.16) =
*3x3x3 With Feet *
*3x3x3 Match the scramble *
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves *
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay * : 1:21.99
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay *: 3:40.60 
*Magic *: 2.36 , 2.78, (1.96) , 2.84 , (3.10) =
*Clock * :
*MegaMinx * : 
*PyraMinx * : (10.27) , 14.08 , 17.67 , 10.66 , (19.93) =


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 16, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.11 5.64 (3.16) (6.01) 3.91 => 4.89

*3x3:* 15.89 15.08 13.74 (16.22) (13.45) => 14.90

Comment: OLL skip on 5th solve.

*4x4:* 1:11.28 1:06.29 1:08.93 (1:13.39) (1:02.14) => 1:08.83

*5x5:* (2:47.96) 2:47.03 2:38.20 2:47.84 (2:37.62) => 2:44.36

*2x2 BLD:* DNF DNF 14.10 => 14.10

*3x3 OH:* (44.44) 34.79 30.60 33.59 (29.64) => 32.99

Comment: That's one of the better averages I've had in a while...

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:35.27

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:43.74

*Magic:* (1.30) 1.27 1.25 1.28 (1.15) => 1.27

*Master Magic:* (2.72) (2.90) 2.80 2.85 2.77 => 2.81

*Clock:* (21.22) 13.80 14.53 14.03 (13.22) => 14.12

*Pyraminx:* 11.26 (8.47) (12.53) 9.22 9.80 => 10.09

*Square-1:* (49.05) 58.57 59.11 (1:05.50) 55.73 => 57.80


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 16, 2010)

_James Ludlow_

*2x2* - 8.27 8.22 (7.47) (9.34) 7.84 = *8.11*
*3x3* - 18.75 (17.25) (21.03) 18.06 18.41 = *18.41*
*4x4* - 1.17.69 1.17.56 1.15.72 (1.04.88) (1.26.08) = *1.16.99* _Comment - all three of these avgs, worsts immediately followed best._
*5x5* - 2.14.94 (2.09.44) 2.20.28 (2.37.72) 2.21.34 = *2.18.85*
*6x6* - (4.22.52) 4.16.22 4.03.18 4.02.53 (3.46.89) = *4.07.31*
*7x7* - (7.08.93) 6.32.13 6.46.81 (6.18.00) 7.01.30 = *6.46.75* _Comment - bot big cubes feature a pb singl, and i think avg._
*2x2 BLD* - DNF DNF DNF = *DNF* _Comment - 2corners permuted, 2corners oriented, 2corners permuted._
*3x3 OH* - 53.58 (57.83) (47.68) 54.46 50.00 = *52.68*
*2-4 Relay* - *1.51.63*
*2-5 Relay* - *4.13.63*
*Magic* - 1.28 1.31 (1.22) 1.25 (DNF) = *1.28*
*Master Magic* - 2.63 2.50 2.56 (2.49) (2.59.75) = *2.56*
*Clock* - (10.91) 16.53 13.41 (DNF) 13.91 = *14.62*
*Megaminx* - (2.17.24) 2.33.44 2.20.25 (2.45.66) 2.32.71 = *2.28.71*
*Pyraminx* - 14.55 (11.65) 16.34 (DNF) 16.15 = *15.65*
*Sq1* - 1.01.09 (1.42.25) (53.78) 59.05 1.21.41 = *1.07.18*
*FMC* - *57* moves


Spoiler



L B' U F' R'
z2 R U R' U' F U' F'
B U B' U2 B U B'
U L U L' U2 L U L'
R U2 R' U2 F' U F
y R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
U y' L U' L U L U L U' L' U' L2

Linear.


----------



## celli (Dec 17, 2010)

3x3: 36.67, 25.71, (25.26), 35.26, (37.43) = 32.55


----------



## Attila (Dec 17, 2010)

FMC: (28)
FR2FR’D2L2 D’BU’B2UR’L’F’UD’LBU F2U2F2B2DFB’LB2
Corners first method.
FR2FR’D2L2 (6) Ortega 1.+2. step,
D’BU’B2UR’L’F’UD’LBU (13/19) Ortega 3. step + 6 edges,
F2U2F2B2DFB’LB2 (9/28) 6E4C.


----------



## irontwig (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow, Attila your second step is great (Ortega 3. step + 6 edges) how much time did it take to come up with it?


----------



## ryo (Dec 17, 2010)

4x4
1:28.55, 1:31.17, 1:42.40, (1:49.44), (1:19.29) = 1:34.04

3x3
(16.08), 15.18, 15.18, 15.00, (14.36) = 15.12

2x2
5.39, (3.98), 5.49, (6.95), 4.79 = 5.22

3x3 OH
(41.77), 35.97, (32.22), 35.91, 38.40 = 36.76

2x3x4 relay
1:40.80

Pyraminx
11.27, (9.56), 13.60, 13.24, (15.74) = 12.70


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 17, 2010)

FMC, *47* :/



Spoiler



2x2x3 : D L' B' D' L R2 B' U D' R B' (11)
P3 : D F2 D2 R' D2 R (6, 17)
P4 minus 1 move : D' F' D (3, 20)
CLL minus 1 move : F2 D L D' L' (5, 25)

All fine, but then it went down to the ground

L5EO : F D2 R L' F R' L D' F2 (9, 34)
L5EP : D2 R L' F2 R' L D R L' F2 R' L D (13, 47)

Bloodyfourflipfivecycleslicemoves 

Not much time left there so I had to take it or get a DNF

Edit : Explored the optimal solution for my edges : U' D L' U F U' L U D' F' R F' R' (13f*)
38 if I had, in some mysterious way, found that solution, not that good either...



2x2x2 *7.63* ... 7.43 (6.01) (8.69) 8.12 7.35 ... not :|


----------



## Attila (Dec 17, 2010)

The complete solution was about 1,5 -2h. The first 6 moves was easy, but the Ortega3. step + edges was a difficult solution,has to be solved, to minimize 6E4C part.


----------



## irontwig (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm sorry, Attila but the first post clearly states: "For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit."


----------



## Attila (Dec 17, 2010)

irontwig said:


> I'm sorry, Attila but the first post clearly states: "For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit."


 
Yes, youre right, next time i abide this rules.


----------



## AnsonL (Dec 18, 2010)

*2x2-*3.61, 3.53, 2.49, 4.35, 3.75=*3.63*
*3x3-*12.40, 10.35, 11.86, 10.74, 12.29=*11.63*
*4x4-*53.99, 57.34, 51.69, 47.69, 52.43=*52.70*
*3x3 one handed-*19.36, 17.61, 19.57, 16.08, 15.86=*17.68*
*5x5-*1:58.98, 1:57.08, 2:05.57, 1:54.53, DNF=*2:00.54*

*2-3-4 relay-* * 1:13.70*
*2-3-4-5 relay- 3:22.06*

*2x2 BLD-*DNF, DNF, 24.27=*24.27*
*3x3 BLD-*DNF,3:12.08,DNF=*3:12.08*


----------



## kskinnerx9 (Dec 18, 2010)

2x2: (10.96) 15.78 13.41 (21.97) 13.52
3x3: 25.18 (17.36) 25.81 (30.97) 28.83 
PB! (17.36)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 18, 2010)

2x2x2: 11.63, (14.18), 12.24, 10.83, (10.08) = 11.57
3x3x3: (38.36), (25.90), 30.59, 30.28, 30.71 = 30.53
4x4x4: 2:29.97, (2:12.53), (2:38.02), 2:26.19, 2:33.94 = 2:30.03
5x5x5: 4:01.16, 4:02.74, 3:49.84, (4:05.04), (3:44.41) = 3:57.91

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 3:29.77
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 7:13.51

Pyraminx: 14.66, (7.91), (17.71), 12.62, 12.46 = 13.25
Clock: 21.87, (37.96), (20.48), 23.85, 21.99 = 22.57
Square-1: (1:10.07), 1:38.40, 1:31.31, (2:33.08), 1:50.29 = 1:40.00

Magic: 1.89, 2.06, (2.93), 1.90, (1.87) = 1.95
Master Magic: 5.59, (5.27), 5.59, (11.71), 5.65 = 5.61 (WHOO! PB!)


----------



## Puzzle (Dec 18, 2010)

*2x2*: 3.06 - (3.22), 3.00, (2.77), 3.09, 3.09 | (0.04 sd so awesome)
*3x3*: 13.07 - 13.05, 12.19, 13.97, (14.08), (12.16) | (awesome )
*4x4*: 1:05.85 - 1:05.91, 1:01.90, (59.19), (1:13.80), 1:09.75 | (fail last 2/good single though)
*Pyra*: 4.50 - (3.43), (5.13), 5.08, 3.46, 4.97 | (nice)
*Mega*:
*3OH*: 25.63 - 26.15, (19.27), (32.90), 24.41, 26.33 | (great single)


----------



## CUB3R01 (Dec 18, 2010)

*3x3:* 20.56, 21.34, (15.50), 19.96, (22.97) = 20.52 
Yikes I don't know what happened here! I had a 18.97 average of 50 earlier today...
*4x4:* (1:30.38), 1:30.20, 1:29.69, 1:30.32, (1:26.02) = 1:30.07
This average is not as good as it was last week.
*5x5:* (2:46.96), (3:17.62), 2:54.00, 3:00.50, 3:14.82 = 3:03.11
I should practice this event more...
*Pyraminx:*


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 18, 2010)

*2x2*
4.04, (4.65), 3.50, 3.95, (3.26)= *3.83*

*3x3*
14.89, (18.43), (12.49), 15.61, 15.77= *15.43*

*Fewest Moves*: 48 Moves

*Pyraminx*
11.13, 11.87, 10.23, (9.17), (13.35)= *11.07*

*Magic*
1.47, 1.51, 1.57, 1.40, 1.44= *1.48* (Very smooth solves for me. No mess-ups )


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 19, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 6.12, 7.61, (5.49), (8.58), 6.01 = *6.58*
*3x3x3*: (24.49), (18.95), 19.56, 20.45, 22.22 = *20.74* 
_So after 11 months I finally decided to look up PLL. Slower recognition so far, but my times are already better than last week. I’ll start OLL next week._
*4x4x4*: 1:33.14, 1:27.48, (1:52.32), 1:27.36, (1:21.74) = *1:29.33*
*5x5x5*: 2:41.14, (2:41.63), (2:13.43), 2:39.46, 2:20.60 = *2:33.73*
*6x6x6*: 4:01.97, (3:49.65), 3:58.64, 3:53.96, (4:13.28) = *3:58.19* 
_Finally sub-4_ 
*3x3x3 One Handed*: (1:19.99), 1:04.14, (48.69), 1:02.78, 1:01.85 = *1:02.92*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *2:14.68* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *5:01.95* 
*Pyraminx*: 9.44, (8.45), (11.45), 9.54, 10.95 = *9.98*


----------



## da25centz (Dec 19, 2010)

2x2:
8.61 9.87 (10.00) 8.93 (5.74) =>9.13

3x3:
28.25 30.72 (25.46) (31.36) 31.05 =>30.00
WTF HAX.

Pyra:
18.81 (25.60) 23.61 17.93 (11.62) =>20.11
wow. i suck at pyra not in comp


----------



## PeterV (Dec 19, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 7.28, (5.28), 7.00, (11.34), 8.33 = *7.54 avg.*

3x3x3: (17.86), 27.88, 29.50, 28.59, (31.50) = *28.66 avg.*

Ugh...2 E-perms + 2 +2's + mistaking J-perm for F-perm = bad average.


----------



## Lumej (Dec 19, 2010)

*234:* 2:33.75
*2345:* 6:16.96
*2x2:* 14.53, (8.90), 9.83, (15.27), 11.44 = 11.93
*3x3oh:* 58.50, 1:01.07, (51.49), (1:09.10), 1:02.14 = 1:00.57
*2x2bld:* 1:52.16, 1:54.61, DNF = 1:52.16
*3x3bld:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
*4x4bld:* 22:59.05, 23:14.78, DNF = 22:59.05
*5x5bld:* 54:36.59, DNS, DNS = 54:36.59 first success =)
*5x5:* (3:40.81), 3:34.09, (3:14.03), 3:17.58, 3:39.83 = 3:30.50
*4x4:* (2:34.37), 1:44.08, 2:06.59, 2:14.14, (1:33.56) = 2:01.60
*3x3:* (21.03), 22.11, 22.64, 25.26, (30.86) = 23.34
*magic:* 1.84, 3.02, 2.13, 3.78, 2.40
*multibld:* 2/4 (29:39.32) Once I shot to the wrong sticker on a corner, and on the other cube I messed up edges, no idea why.
*Sq-1:* 2:12.00, (2:42.83), 1:39.31, (1:14.39), 1:55.61 = 1:55.64
*MTS:* (1:06.74), 1:31.37, (2:01.12), 1:51.83, 1:51.38 = 1:44.86
*3x3wf:* 2:11.72, (1:57.01), (2:42.90), 2:03.69, 2:27.78 = 2:14.40


----------



## Sebastien (Dec 20, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (4.91), 6.09, 5.50, 5.02, (7.13) = 5.54
*3x3x3:* 14.08, 14.38, 15.69, 15.91, 16.02 = 15.33 
*Pyraminx:* (4.90), 6.05, 8.22, 5.77, 7.08 = 6.30 
*Square-1:* 29.25, 33.25, 28.58, 31.38, 44.63 = 31.29


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 20, 2010)

3x3: 28.08, 25.92, 28.58, 31.55, 26.35 = 27.67


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 20, 2010)

*4x4x4BLD:* DNF 7:20.59 5:44.28
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF DNF DNF


----------



## mande (Dec 20, 2010)

3x3: (17.40), 20.12, (33.48), 17.94, 20.71 = 19.59
Comment: Terrible.

3x3 OH: 41.49, (57.46), 46.39, (35.29), 37.75 = 41.88
Comment: My hand hurts.

3x3 BLD: 2:31.22, 2:34.51, DNF(2:39.79) = 2:31.22
Comment: Consistent times.

Pyraminx: (11.43), 21.29, (26.41), 15.49, 13.69 = 16.82
Comment: Terrible 2nd and 3rd solves.


----------



## Diniz (Dec 20, 2010)

Diniz

3x3 OH: 22.96, 22.09, 27.78, (30.84), (19.11) = 24.27
3x3: (15.28), (14.27), 15.09, 14.58, 14.89 = 14.85
4x4: 1:09.80, 1:05.37, (1:00.10), (1:24.07), 1:07.94 = 1:07.70


----------



## Laura O (Dec 20, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 19.69, 22.56, (16.77), 22.77, (24.78) = 21.67

*Clock*: 7.26, 7.94, 10.62, 6.38, 7.48 = 7.56
Comment: good average, but stupid 10.62 :fp


----------



## masteranders1 (Dec 21, 2010)

*2x2x2-*(9.27), 7.17, 8.99, (4.49), 6.00 = 7.39 

*3x3x3-* (20.68), 23.94, (24.62), 22.45, 21.69 = 22.69 

*4x4x4-* (1:43.70), 1:37.16, 1:29.57, (1:09.54), 1:29.60 = 1:32.11

4th 4x4x4 solve was really nice. Fast centers, finished edge pairing by 40sec, and a 29 second 3x3 stage (I average 22-23 sec on the 3x3). No parities.


----------



## fiqnocchio (Dec 21, 2010)

*3x3x3:*

(29.39), 24.07, 26.53, (23.76), 24.21 = 24.94


----------



## okayama (Dec 21, 2010)

*3x3x3*: (17.79), 18.30, 21.58, 26.01, (27.42) = 21.96
1st, 2nd: full-step

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 40.91, DNS, DNS = 40.91
1st: maybe PB.

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 3:47.50, DNF [3:04.94],
2nd: forgot to undo a set-up move R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 18:52.12, DNS, DNS = 18:52.12

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 41:13.65, DNS, DNS = 41:13.65

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 4/4 (30:21.77)
PB!

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: DNF 


Spoiler



Scramble: L' U' R F2 D' U2 L U2 B2 R' B F2 L' D' R' U' R2

My first try:

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: D' F' B U'

1st 2x2x1 block: (done)
2nd 2x2x1 block: F' D
More blocks: F2 D F' R
F2L minus 1 slot: F2 D F2

Another try:

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: L'

2x2x3 block: R' U2 F U' R F' B' L


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm happy that I got no DNF averages this week. Usually I miss something, so it was nice to get them all to count this week.

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*5x5x5:* 2:37.75, 3:19.46, 2:44.93, 2:50.84, 3:03.97 = *2:53.25*
Comment: Yeah, I’m hooked. This is again using the bigcubes.com method for edgematching. So this is only about 20 seconds worse than my typical AVG times, so I guess I’m getting better. I’m still terrible at the bigcubes.com method with bigger cubes, though. My biggest problem is that I take too long because I can’t decide which edge to go for next. The nice thing about AVG is that there is always just one correct answer, so there’s never any indecision. With bigcubes, there’s way too much opportunity to be indecisive, which kills me.

The BLD events: 
*2x2x2 BLD:* 28.30, 27.06, 33.75 = *27.06*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:42.61, 1:53.53, 1:44.38 = *1:42.61*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 12:38.04 [5:05], 8:48.00 [4:31], 6:13.00 [2:56] = *6:13.00*
Comment: Wow, that last one was easy! 14 pieces solved, so 25% solved – definitely lucky. On the first one, my memory just wouldn’t stick at all – it was horrible.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [15:41.14, 7:49], 17:57.86 [9:56], DNF [14:40.42, 6:59] = *17:57.86*
Comment: Ugh. The first one was off by 2 central edges flipped – I didn’t see one of the flipped edges when memorizing. The last one was off by a center slice M2 and 6 centrals; apparently I forgot to do an M2 somewhere in the middle of doing the centrals at the end. 
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/3 = 3 points, 12:14.67* [4:40]
Comment: A shame – this would have been fast, but I had a terrible memory recall pause (of several minutes) on the second cube. But at least I finally got one again – my record has been terrible on this the past few weeks, so it’s nice to finally get one again.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*2x2x2:* 38.72, 26.86, DNF [30.05], 27.05, 36.83 = *34.20*
*3x3x3:* 1:55.83, 1:30.43, 2:02.56, 2:08.81, 1:42.09 = *1:53.49*
*Magic:* 9.00, 10.47, 16.16, 10.50, 9.47 = *10.15*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. So sad that it wasn’t sub-10 this week.
*Master Magic:* 4.47, 4.50, 3.61, 4.02, 3.83 = *4.11*
*Clock:* 1:58.84 [0:26], 2:16.13 [0:28], 1:53.91 [0:23], 1:44.13 [0:23], 1:43.84 [0:23] = *1:52.29*
*Pyraminx:* DNF [45.02], 1:12.88, 52.03, 1:09.68, 1:21.25 = *1:14.60*
Comment: First one off by 2 edges – I forgot what my bottom color was. 
*Square-1:* 5:13.61 [3:07], 4:43.34 [2:59], DNF [5:26.30, 3:30.15], 5:13.81 [3:16], 4:42.28 [2:36] = *5:03.59*
Comment: 4 corners wrong for the third one. Cases NS, LA, NU, PS, PV.


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 21, 2010)

Megaminx: 4:51.40, (4:33.06), 4:42.64, (4:57.01), 4:47.30 = 4:47.11


----------



## ThePCKid (Dec 21, 2010)

*3x3x3:* (1:24.11) (1:44.06) 1:42.07 1:25.71 1:29.25 = 1:38.46

I'm usually faster, but my cube kept locking up.


----------



## Blablabla (Dec 22, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 7.94, 6.38, (5.76), (9.72), 6.77 = 7.03
*3x3x3*: 25.09, 25.64, (24.09), 25.54, (29.55) =25.42


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 22, 2010)

Mats B

*3x3:* 45.40, 39.17, 48.76, 45.81, 45.54 = *45.58*

*2x2BLD:* dnf, 50.51, dnf = *50.51* Oh so bad. Just couldn't get it right.
*3x3BLD:* 1:59.92, dnf, dnf = *1:59.92* Barely sub 2. Only one ok. Nah...
*4x4BLD:* 7:40.51, 10:14.34, dnf = *7:40.51* Ok, but the second took ages. 
Like Mike said, memory refused to work. Last one was fast and close, but I don't remember
it as easy as Mike says.
*5x5BLD:* dnf, dnf, 20:30	= *20:30* Had to make a safe third one.
*Multi:	9/10 = 8* in 60:00, memo 41:55.
Oooh, so close. With 10-15 seconds more time I would have made it. I just started
the parity alg (which I do last) on the last cube when the timer went off.


----------



## BC1997 (Dec 22, 2010)

2x2x2:09.85,DNF,16.84,12.79,12.25.
3x3x3:33.76,32.32,32.79,DNF,28.67
3x3x3 OH:
Megaminx:
2x2x2 BLDNF,DNF,DNF
3x3x3 BLD:
It was my first time bld.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 22, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> 4x4 BLD: 8:52.97, DNF (7:50), 7:46.23 = 7:46.23 - Sub-8 *nl*!



You've got to be kidding me


----------



## onionhoney (Dec 22, 2010)

3x3: 10.64, 8.83, 9.79, 9.41, 10.29 = 9.83


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 22, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *4x4BLD:* 7:40.51, 10:14.34, dnf = *7:40.51* Ok, but the second took ages.
> Like Mike said, memory refused to work. Last one was fast and close, but I don't remember
> it as easy as Mike says.


 


Yes said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4 BLD: 8:52.97, DNF (7:50), 7:46.23 = 7:46.23 - Sub-8 nl!
> ...


 
So I got curious, and I went back and rescrambled. It took me a while to remember how I had it oriented (I was eventually able to remember the whole memo), but after I did, I realized that when I counted, I combined the centers count for a different solve with the edges for this solve. My actual count was just 12 pieces solved - 9 centers and 3 edges. So that's 12/56 = 21.42%, so only slightly lucky. (The edges were a single cycle, though, which made it even nicer.) (I was happy to confirm that I did not scramble incorrectly - I was afraid I might have!)

And keep in mind that whether or not a solve is lucky is entirely dependent on the orientation you choose, so it might not have been lucky for Simon, even if it was lucky for me.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 22, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> So I got curious, and I went back and rescrambled. It took me a while to remember how I had it oriented (I was eventually able to remember the whole memo), but after I did, I realized that when I counted, I combined the centers count for a different solve with the edges for this solve. My actual count was just 12 pieces solved - 9 centers and 3 edges. So that's 12/56 = 21.42%, so only slightly lucky. (The edges were a single cycle, though, which made it even nicer.) (I was happy to confirm that I did not scramble incorrectly - I was afraid I might have!)
> 
> And keep in mind that whether or not a solve is lucky is entirely dependent on the orientation you choose, so it might not have been lucky for Simon, even if it was lucky for me.


 
Yeah, you are right. I just assumed he used the same orientation as me .

Also, when I read through your post just before doing the 3rd solve, Mike, you kind of spoiled the 3rd scramble a bit :/ I'd say it would be better if you put it into a spoiler next time when you say something about the scramble.

(When I read aronpm's reconstruction I unfortunately saw what he used for reorienting, but that was not that much of a problem because I just threw the cube up in the air after scrambling.)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes said:


> Also, when I read through your post just before doing the 3rd solve, Mike, you kind of spoiled the 3rd scramble a bit :/ I'd say it would be better if you put it into a spoiler next time when you say something about the scramble.


 
You're right. I thought about the fact that I was going to put that in a spoiler, and then I forgot about it when I actually posted. Sorry.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes said:


> You've got to be kidding me


 
It was definitely non-lucky for me. I only had 9 pieces solved, which were all centers.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 23, 2010)

*2x2x2: *6.58 5.11 7.58 9.46 9.71
*3x3x3: *22.90 16.22 21.77 25.38 19.21
*4x4x4: *1:30.91 1:19.93 1:24.21 1:18.08 1:22.40

That is all I did last Sunday with the Melbourne speedcubers. I will do a bit more today, but don't know when I will be online again, probably will be too late, as so often lately


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 23, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (3.68), 4.15, 4.57, (6.32), 4.01 = *4.24*
*3x3x3:* 13.94, 13.48, 14.02, (12.95), (14.58) = *13.81*
*4x4x4:* (1:05.05), 1:03.20, 57.49, (53.06), 58.69 = *59.79*
*5x5x5:* (2:05.10), 2:01.03, 1:57.39, 1:59.86, (1:53.96) = *1:59.43*
Sub 1 and sub 2 in the same week for 4 and 5 
*6x6x6:* 4:41.10, (4:25.95), (4:58.86), 4:42.29, 4:33.86 = *4:39.08*
*7x7x7:* 7:38.97, 7:07.99, 7:35.71, 7:48.88, 7:05.19 = *7:27.56*
*2x2x2BLD:* 22.01, DNS, DNS = *22.01*
*3x3x3BLD:* 1:30.12, 1:29.49, 1:16.22 = *1:16.22*
*4x4x4BLD:* 5:51.92, DNF, 4:49.55 = *4:49.55*
Kept popping in exec on the last scramble. Memo was 1:35. Didn't bother with the 2nd one once I'd seen the scramble.
*5x5x5BLD:* 12:30.57, DNS, DNS = *12:30.57*
*MultiBLD: 7/7 27:19*
*OH:* 27.69, (26.84), (29.70), 28.58, 27.42 = *27.90*
*Feet:* (1:26.02), 1:22.52, (1:15.93), 1:19.28, 1:16.84 = *1:19.55*
*MTS:* 42.10, 42.58, (42.95), 42.76, (40.41) = *42.48*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:30.10*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:31.19*
*Magic:* (1.53), (1.34), 1.39, 1.37, 1.49 = *1.42*
*Master Magic:* (3.19), 2.86, (2.79), 2.94, 3.01 = *2.94*
*Clock:* (7.19), 7.63, 7.62, (7.98), 7.25 = *7.50*
*Megaminx:* (1:33.55), (1:39.08), 1:36.85, 1:38.88, 1:37.75 = *1:37.83*
*Pyraminx:* 6.19, (7.20), 6.85, 6.92, (5.18) = *6.65*
*Square-1:* (30.46), 30.10, (26.97), 29.37, 28.64 = *29.37*
*FMC: 55 moves*
It was just a linear Fridrich speedsolve because I couldn't be bothered to do a proper one.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 23, 2010)

Results week 51, looks as usual in the top

*2x2x2*(28)

 2.79 SimonWestlund
 2.82 Shortey
 3.06 Puzzle
 3.51 Yes, We Can!
 3.63 AnsonL
 3.83 cuberkid10
 3.94 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.14 Neo63
 4.24 kinch2002
 4.89 Evan Liu
 5.22 'rio
 5.54 Sébastien_Auroux
 6.09 pierrotlenageur
 6.58 Keroma12
 7.03 Blablabla
 7.39 masteranders1
 7.40 Zane_C
 7.54 PeterV
 7.63 Kenneth
 7.65 aronpm
 7.87 AvGalen
 8.11 James Ludlow
 9.14 da25centz
 11.57 MichaelErskine
 11.93 Lumej
 13.96 BC1997
 14.24 kskinnerx9
 34.20 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 *(37)

 9.63 Shortey
 9.83 onionhoney
 9.91 SimonWestlund
 10.12 Hyprul 9-ty2
 11.15 Yes, We Can!
 11.63 AnsonL
 13.07 Puzzle
 13.81 kinch2002
 14.58 Zane_C
 14.85 Diniz
 14.90 Evan Liu
 14.90 Neo63
 15.12 'rio
 15.33 Sébastien_Auroux
 15.42 cuberkid10
 16.94 pierrotlenageur
 18.41 James Ludlow
 19.59 mande
 20.62 CUB3R01
 20.74 Keroma12
 21.29 AvGalen
 21.67 larf
 21.96 okayama
 22.69 masteranders1
 23.34 Lumej
 24.94 fiqnocchio
 25.42 Blablabla
 26.61 kskinnerx9
 27.67 Specs112
 28.66 PeterV
 30.01 da25centz
 30.53 MichaelErskine
 32.55 celli
 32.96 BC1997
 45.58 MatsBergsten
 1:32.34 ThePCKid
 1:53.49 Mike Hughey
*4x4x4*(20)

 40.36 Hyprul 9-ty2
 46.46 SimonWestlund
 48.05 Yes, We Can!
 52.70 AnsonL
 53.61 Shortey
 54.91 pierrotlenageur
 59.79 kinch2002
 1:05.85 Puzzle
 1:07.29 Neo63
 1:07.70 Diniz
 1:08.83 Evan Liu
 1:16.99 James Ludlow
 1:22.18 AvGalen
 1:29.33 Keroma12
 1:30.07 CUB3R01
 1:32.11 masteranders1
 1:32.74 Zane_C
 1:34.04 'rio
 2:01.60 Lumej
 2:30.03 MichaelErskine
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:31.39 SimonWestlund
 1:35.32 Yes, We Can!
 1:40.25 Shortey
 1:46.41 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:59.43 kinch2002
 2:00.54 AnsonL
 2:01.90 pierrotlenageur
 2:18.85 James Ludlow
 2:33.73 Keroma12
 2:44.36 Evan Liu
 2:53.25 Mike Hughey
 3:03.11 CUB3R01
 3:30.50 Lumej
 3:57.91 MichaelErskine
*6x6x6*(6)

 2:45.95 SimonWestlund
 3:42.29 Shortey
 3:58.19 Keroma12
 4:06.68 pierrotlenageur
 4:07.31 James Ludlow
 4:39.08 kinch2002
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:41.87 SimonWestlund
 6:25.88 Hyprul 9-ty2
 6:46.75 James Ludlow
 7:27.56 kinch2002
 DNF Yes, We Can!
*3x3 one handed*(17)

 15.81 Shortey
 17.60 Yes, We Can!
 17.68 AnsonL
 18.44 Hyprul 9-ty2
 20.04 SimonWestlund
 23.32 Zane_C
 24.28 Diniz
 25.63 Puzzle
 27.90 kinch2002
 32.88 Neo63
 32.99 Evan Liu
 36.76 'rio
 41.88 mande
 47.13 pierrotlenageur
 52.68 James Ludlow
 1:00.57 Lumej
 1:02.92 Keroma12
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:19.55 kinch2002
 1:35.51 SimonWestlund
 2:14.40 Lumej
 2:57.22 Shortey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(16)

 11.88 SimonWestlund
 14.10 Evan Liu
 19.43 Yes, We Can!
 21.13 Hyprul 9-ty2
 22.01 kinch2002
 23.31 Zane_C
 24.27 AnsonL
 27.06 Mike Hughey
 38.16 Shortey
 40.91 okayama
 48.83 Neo63
 50.51 MatsBergsten
 58.62 pierrotlenageur
 1:52.16 Lumej
 DNF BC1997
 DNF James Ludlow
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 1:07.54 SimonWestlund
 1:16.22 kinch2002
 1:42.61 Mike Hughey
 1:42.62 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:43.81 Zane_C
 1:59.92 MatsBergsten
 2:31.22 mande
 2:58.74 Shortey
 3:12.08 AnsonL
 3:47.50 okayama
 4:00.38 pierrotlenageur
 DNF Lumej
 DNF Yes, We Can!
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)

 3:09.16 aronpm
 4:49.55 kinch2002
 5:44.28 cmhardw
 6:13.00 Mike Hughey
 7:40.51 MatsBergsten
 7:46.23 SimonWestlund
 8:49.69 Zane_C
11:20.56 Yes, We Can!
18:52.12 okayama
22:59.05 Lumej
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(8)

12:30.57 kinch2002
17:57.86 Mike Hughey
20:30.00 MatsBergsten
26:35.94 SimonWestlund
41:13.65 okayama
54:36.59 Lumej
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF Zane_C
*3x3 Multi blind*(10)

11/12 (53:30)  Zane_C
9/10 (60:00)  MatsBergsten
7/7 (27:19)  kinch2002
6/7 (13:29)  aronpm
5/5 (28:40)  SimonWestlund
4/4 (30:21)  okayama
3/3 (12:14)  Mike Hughey
2/4 (21:46)  Yes, We Can!
2/4 (29:39)  Lumej
0/2 (20:00)  Shortey
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 42.48 kinch2002
 1:00.08 SimonWestlund
 1:16.07 Shortey
 1:44.86 Lumej
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 59.61 Shortey
 1:04.81 SimonWestlund
 1:10.81 Yes, We Can!
 1:13.70 AnsonL
 1:21.99 pierrotlenageur
 1:30.10 kinch2002
 1:35.27 Evan Liu
 1:51.63 James Ludlow
 2:14.68 Keroma12
 2:21.77 Zane_C
 2:33.75 Lumej
 3:29.77 MichaelErskine
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:39.61 SimonWestlund
 2:51.30 Shortey
 2:56.97 Yes, We Can!
 3:22.06 AnsonL
 3:31.19 kinch2002
 3:40.60 pierrotlenageur
 4:13.63 James Ludlow
 4:36.16 Zane_C
 4:43.74 Evan Liu
 5:01.95 Keroma12
 6:16.96 Lumej
 7:13.51 MichaelErskine
*Magic*(9)

 1.27 Evan Liu
 1.28 James Ludlow
 1.42 kinch2002
 1.43 SimonWestlund
 1.47 cuberkid10
 1.95 MichaelErskine
 2.52 Lumej
 2.66 pierrotlenageur
 10.15 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(7)

 2.56 James Ludlow
 2.81 Evan Liu
 2.94 kinch2002
 3.19 Yes, We Can!
 3.92 SimonWestlund
 4.11 Mike Hughey
 5.61 MichaelErskine
*Clock*(9)

 7.50 kinch2002
 7.56 larf
 9.75 SimonWestlund
 11.41 Shortey
 14.12 Evan Liu
 14.62 James Ludlow
 19.27 Zane_C
 22.57 MichaelErskine
 1:52.29 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(17)

 4.41 SimonWestlund
 4.50 Puzzle
 5.49 Shortey
 6.30 Sébastien_Auroux
 6.65 kinch2002
 8.26 Yes, We Can!
 9.98 Keroma12
 10.09 Evan Liu
 11.08 cuberkid10
 12.70 'rio
 12.87 Zane_C
 13.25 MichaelErskine
 14.14 pierrotlenageur
 15.68 James Ludlow
 16.82 mande
 20.12 da25centz
 1:14.60 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(6)

 54.26 SimonWestlund
 1:37.83 kinch2002
 1:46.52 Shortey
 1:50.02 Yes, We Can!
 2:28.80 James Ludlow
 4:47.11 Alcuber
*Square-1*(11)

 17.60 Neo63
 20.11 SimonWestlund
 22.95 Shortey
 29.37 kinch2002
 31.29 Sébastien_Auroux
 34.32 Yes, We Can!
 57.80 Evan Liu
 1:07.18 James Ludlow
 1:40.00 MichaelErskine
 1:55.64 Lumej
 5:03.59 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

28 irontwig
30 guusrs
36 SimonWestlund
38 Yes, We Can!
41 Shortey
47 Kenneth
48 cuberkid10
55 kinch2002
57 James Ludlow
DNF  okayama
DNF  Attila

*Contest results*

357 SimonWestlund
318 kinch2002
270 Shortey
257 Yes, We Can!
174 Zane_C
164 Evan Liu
161 Hyprul 9-ty2
161 AnsonL
159 James Ludlow
137 pierrotlenageur
116 Lumej
111 Puzzle
105 Neo63
103 Mike Hughey
100 Keroma12
87 okayama
87 MatsBergsten
83 cuberkid10
75 'rio
73 Sébastien_Auroux
61 Diniz
60 MichaelErskine
52 aronpm
49 mande
42 AvGalen
41 masteranders1
40 CUB3R01
39 onionhoney
30 Blablabla
29 larf
28 Kenneth
25 cmhardw
24 PeterV
22 da25centz
21 irontwig
20 guusrs
17 kskinnerx9
16 BC1997
15 fiqnocchio
12 Attila
12 Specs112
8 celli
5 Alcuber
5 ThePCKid


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 23, 2010)

Mats, I missed the deadline with my 3x3x3 average - can it be included? Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease! I did real good!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 23, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Mats, I missed the deadline with my 3x3x3 average - can it be included? Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease! I did real good!


 
Wow, of course! Out of my league!


----------



## Attila (Dec 23, 2010)

Mats, please write Irontwig for 1st place in FMC. He won, i not finished my solve in 1h limit.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 23, 2010)

Attila said:


> Mats, please write Irontwig for 1st place in FMC. He won, i not finished my solve in 1h limit.


 
OK, nice solve but do it within the time limit next time


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 23, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Wow, of course! Out of my league!


 
Thank you Mats. You are a true gentleman!


----------



## guusrs (Dec 23, 2010)

sorry, wasn't able to post this earlier:

fmc: R B2 R L' B'D R2 D' L D R2 D' B2 F2 R D' R2 D2 R2 U' R D R D' R' D2 R' D R U'(*30*)

straight (pseudo) F2L: 
all but 3 corners: R B2 R L' B'* L B2 F2 R D' R2 D2 R2 U' R D R D' R' D2 R' D R U'
at * insert D R2 D' L D R2 D' L' to solve, 2 moves cancel

Gus


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry I'm late this week, you don't have to include this in the results Mats.

3x3: 15.71, 14.76, 13.66, 14.23, 17.02 = 14.90

OH: 31.97, 25.54, 32.29, 34.39, 34.41 = 32.88

2x2: 3.82, 4.49, 4.11, 6.49, 3.57 = 4.14

4x4: 1:02.74, 1:07.67[P], 1:12.87[P], 1:05.10[P], 1:09.11[P] = 1:07.29

Square-1: 16.55, 17.50, 22.67, 15.53, 18.75 = 17.60

2x2BLD: DNF[30.82], 48.83, DNF = 48.83


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 24, 2010)

Sorry I was too slow in editing my results in. The plan was to finish it off last night but I didn't get home until late, if it's not too much trouble to edit these in for me Mats it'll be just great. 

4x4: 1:38.07, 1:34.15, (1:21.59), (1:44.22), 1:26.00 = 1:32.74
2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay: = 2:21.77
2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay: = 4:36.16
3x3 OH: (32.15), 23.59, (22.61), 23.68, 22.69 = 23.32
3x3 Multi BLD: 11/12 in 53:30.48 = 10 points

EDIT: Forgot to comment: OH and multi are both PBs


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 24, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> 3x3 Multi BLD: 11/12 in 53:30.48 = 10 points
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to comment: OH and multi are both PBs


 
Yes, congratulations, I noticed your excellent Multi . Last week I was on top of the list until
Daniel bettered that with a late entry. This week I was also on top of the list until you came
with a late entry. But 11/12, wow! You have really done a tremendous leap forward in bigbld
and Multibld this year.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## guusrs (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi Mats,

Thanx for adding me to the results.
But you gave me too mucg points, my fmc solution was 30 moves, not 28!

Could you fix that please?

Thanx

Guus


----------



## da25centz (Dec 24, 2010)

2x2
10.30 9.17 (11.42) 10.73 (8.90) =>10.06

3x3
27.78 28.03 30.07 (26.61) (31.28) =>28.62

Pyra:
(19.47) (15.36) 16.92 17.69 18.56 => 17.72


----------



## AnsonL (Dec 25, 2010)

how did i get 21:13.55 avg on 5x5 last week:confused:


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 25, 2010)

Wow, you can see I did the results in a hurry yesterday.
I have corrected all those errors now.

@da25centz: I think this last post of yours belong to week 52, please put it there.

@guusrs: I edited in your post manually, don't you like 28 better than 30 ?

@AnsonL: because of a missing space, please put a space after the event name
and before the actual times. The program misses the first time then and takes
your average as the fifth time. So

5x5- 1:50.00 .....
is easier for the program to read than
5x5-1:50.00 ....

(I think it affected almost all of your events, not only 5x5)


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 28, 2010)

As I expected, my further results are hopelessly late. Just putting them here for archival reasons:
*2x2x2: *6.58 5.11 7.58 9.46 9.71
*3x3x3: *22.90 16.22 21.77 25.38 19.21
*4x4x4: *1:30.91 1:19.93 1:24.21 1:18.08 1:22.40
*5x5x5: *2:14.32 2:25.06 2:08.75 2:12.44 2:06.28
*6x6x6: *3:57.66 4:21.46 4:42.43 4:24.80 4:33.83
*7x7x7: *6:38.72 6:44.80 6:26.00 6:22.56 6:17.64

My 7x7x7 times are getting a lot better since the thing got a few drops of lubix from Feliks
My 4x4x4 is a piece of crap now (Maru)


----------

